# Fondant Taters



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 22, 2020)

I posted this with another cook a few years back. I’m sure people are looking for side dishes and this one hits big on presents and flavor.
I’ll be serving these along side the prime rib for Christmas.

2-3 russet potatoes
1 cup chicken stock
3-4 tablespoons butter
2-3 cloves garlic, smashed
3-4 sprigs fresh rosemary
salt and pepper

In a large heavy oven proof skillet over high heat, heat vegetable oil until it shimmers.
Reduce heat to medium, add potatoes flat side down into oil and cook until golden, about 5 minutes.
When golden, flip potatoes. *prior to adding butter and rosemary remove as much oil as possible. Add butter, garlic and rosemary. Baste tops with butter using rosemary as a mop let other side of potatoes get golden, 5 more minutes.
Add chicken stock to the skillet and place in the oven. Bake until tender, 25-30 minutes.
Top with fresh rosemary, salt & pepper and serve.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks gonna be making these


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks Case, looks tasty.  Gonna try this.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2020)

Found em! Man they do look good!

Ryan


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 27, 2020)

What temp do you bake them at?


----------

